# copper tape



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm building my first 1/32 routed track. Anyhow, it's getting close to time to put down the copper tape, and was wonderinf if this is the stuff I need...they have it at hobby lobby....it's called 'foil' and not tape...so i was wondering if it will stick to the wood. thanks.

copper foil 

Dustin


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes that looks like it should do it.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

That should work.My wife does stained glass windows and sometimes uses the copper foil to put on the edges of the glass pieces before soldering them together.It seems to have some good adhesive on the back of the foil.The stuff you show says its for stained glass.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

That will work but 1/4" wide is usually the choice. I sent ya an email.


----------



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info, fellas!

-Dustin


----------



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

I keep reading of people having problems with the oxidation of the copper tape....is there a certain kind of tape that needs less maintenance?


----------

